
DNC Says Reported Hack Attempt Was a False Alarm - Varcht
https://www.wsj.com/articles/dnc-says-reported-hack-attempt-was-a-false-alarm-1535028628
======
workerIbe
I thought this smelled phishy.

------
draw_down
I'm sure this will get as much coverage as their announcement of the supposed
hack.

